# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कुछ उपाय पेट कम करने के

## Krishna

लोगों को सेहतमंद व फिट रखने में उनके आहर की अहम भूमिका होती है। व्यस्त दिनचर्या के कारण लोगों की शारीरिक गतिविधि दिन प्रतिदिन कम होती जा रही है जिसकी वजह से ली गई कैलोरी फैट में तब्दील होकर आपके पेट के आस-पास के हिस्सों में नजर आने लगती है।

----------


## Krishna

अक्सर लोग वजन कम करने में लगे रहते हैं। लेकिन सबसे अधिक जो समस्या आती है वो है पेट के आसपास की चर्बी को हटाना। क्या आप जानते हैं कुछ लोग मोटे नहीं होते लेकिन उनके पेट के आसपास काफी चर्बी जमा हो जाती है। पेट पर जमा फैट ना सिर्फ आपकी सेहत बिगाड़ता है बल्कि यह आपके लुक को भी खराब करता है। जानिए हमारे साथ पेट पर जमा चर्बी को कम करने के आसान व असरकारी उपायों के बारे में और फर्क देखिए-

----------


## Krishna

*खाने के बाद पानी पीने से बचें*
अक्सर देखा गया है कि खाना खाने के बाद लोग ढेर सारा पानी पी लेते हैं जो कि पेट निकलने की मुख्य वजहों में से एक है। खाने के अन्त में पानी पीना उचित नहीं, बल्कि एक-डेढ़ घण्टे बाद ही पानी पीना चाहिए। अगर आपको ज्यादा प्यास लग रही है तो खाने के बाद बस एक कप हल्का गुनगुना पीएं।

*थोड़ा-थोड़ा करके खाएं*
तीन टाइम खाने की जगह थोड़ा-थोड़ा करके कई बार खाएं। हर दो घंटे में कुछ ना कुछ खाते रहें। इससे शरीर का मेटाबॉलिज्म तो ठीक रहता ही है साथ ही ऊर्जा का स्तर भी बना रहता है। खाने में प्रोटीन की मात्रा बढाएं। ये पचने में ज्यादा समय लेते हैं और पेट देर तक भरा रहता है। अंडे का सफेद भाग, फैट फ्री दूध व दही, ग्रिल्ड फिश और सब्जियां आपको स्लिम व फिट बनाएंगी।

----------


## Krishna

*शहद है फायदेमंद
*
जैसा कि हम सब जानते हैं शहद गुणों की खान है। यह मोटापा कम करने में भी कारगार है। रोजाना सुबह गुनगुने पानी में शहद मिलाकर पीएं। नियमित रुप से इस प्रक्रिया को अपनाने से आपको जल्द ही असर दिखाई देने लगेगा। 



*ग्रीन टी पियें*अगर आप चाय पीने के बहुत शौकीन हैं, तो आप दूध की चाय पीने के बजाय एंटीऑक्सीडेंट से भरपूर ग्रीन टी, या फिर ब्लैक टी पियें। इसमें थायनाइन नामक अमीनो एसिड होता है जो मस्तिष्क में ऐसे केमिकल्स का स्त्राव करता है और आपकी भूख पर कंट्रोल करता है।

----------


## Krishna

...............

----------


## Krishna

*मॉर्निग वॉक करें फिट रहें
*
रोजाना सुबह सैर पर जाएं और रात के खाने के बाद भी सैर करना ना भूलें। इससे पेट और कमर की अतिरिक्त कैलोरी कम करने में मदद मिलेगी। क्*योंकि नियमित रूप से सैर पर जाने से 25 फीसदी कैलोरीज बर्न होती है। पेट जल्दी कम करना है तो तीस मिनट के वॉक सेशन रखें। लगातार स्पीड से ना चल सके तो बीच में इंटरवल लें। थोड़ी देर तेजी से चलें और फिर स्पीड कम कर लें।

*उपवास करें*
यदि आप खाने-पीने के बहुत शौकीन हैं और अपनी इस आदत से भी परेशान हैं, तो इसका सबसे आसान तरिका ये है कि आप सप्ताह में कम से कम एक बार उपवास जरूर करें। आप चाहे तो सप्ताह में एक दिन तरल पदार्थों पर भी रह सकते हैं, जैसे- पानी, नींबू पानी, दूध, जूस, सूप इत्यादि या किसी दिन सिर्फ सलाद या फल भी ले सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*खान-पान का रखें खयाल*
यदि आप जंकफूड खूब खाते हैं या फिर आपको तैलीय खाना बहुत पसंद है तो अब इनसे परहेज करना शुरू कर दें। खाने में खासतौर पर सामान्य आटे के बजाय जौ और चने के आटे को मिलाकर चपाती खांए, इससे आप जल्द ही स्लिम ट्रि*म होंगे। रोजाना कुछ ग्राम बादाम खाने से कमर की साइज 24 सप्ताह में साढ़े छह इंच कम हो सकती है। तो आज से ही तय करें कि रोजाना सौ ग्राम नट्स अपनी डाइट में जरूर से शामिल करेंगे। यह कैलोरी से भरपूर होने के साथ ही फाइबर युक्त भी होते हैं। भोजन में संतुलित कैलोरीज लें। आपको दिनभर में कम से कम 2000 कैलोरी जरूर ले।

*नींद पूरी करें*
संतुलित आहार व व्यायम के साथ पर्याप्त नींद लेना भी जरूरी है। नींद पूरी ना होने पर तनाव बढ़ाने वाले हार्मोन्स रिलीज होते हैं जो आपको खाने के लिए प्रेरित करते है जिससे पेट की चर्बी भी बढ़ती है। रात में 6 से 7 घंटे सोने वाले लोगों में पेट का फैट कम होता है। इससे ज्यादा या कम नींद लेने वाले लोगों को तोंद की समस्या ज्*यादा होती है।



*योगासन है जरूरी 
*
कमर और पेट कम करने के लिए आप नियमित रूप से सुबह उठकर योग करें। वैसे भी आप योग से निरोग रह सकते है। लेकिन खासकर आप ऐसे आसनों को करें जिनसे आपके पेट और कमर को कम करने में मदद मिलें। रोजाना सूर्य नमस्कार की सभी क्रियाएं, सर्वांगासन, भुजंगासन, वज्रासन, पदमासन, शलभासन इत्यादि को करें।

----------


## Krishna

*बॉल एक्*सरसाइज करें*
जमीन पर पीठ के बल सीधा लेट जाएं। अब हाथों पर एक्*सरसाइज वाली बडी़ बॉल को हाथों में ले कर अपने दोनों पैरों को ऊपर उठाएं। अब अपने हाथों की बॉल को अपने पैरों में पकड़ाएं और फिर पैरों को नीचे ले जा कर दुबारा बॉल ले कर ऊपर आएं। फिर पैरों से जो बॉल उठाई गई है उसे दुबारा हाथों में पकड़ाएं। इस क्रिया को लगातार 12 बार करें।ऐसा करने से पेट पर जमा फैट कुछ ही दिनों में कम होने लगेगा।

----------

